# Gentoo auf einem 386er, aber mit einigen Stolpersteinen

## doedel

Ich bekam vor kurzem einen 386er Triumph-Adler/Olivetti Laptop mit 20MB Ram und einer 40MB Festplatte, NE2000 Lan Karte, KEINE Floppy.

Nun dachte ich mir zuerst, gut compilierste mit einem i386-gcc einfach busybox, nen Kernel und lilo/grub und packst das dann per IDE44/USB-Adapter auf die Festplatte von dem alten Laptop, aber mein Kernel sagt mir immer, dass die Platte 2,19TB hätte und dann lauter I/O Errors. Auch bei verschiedenen Live CDs habe ich dieses Problem. Windows erkennt sie ebenfalls nicht.

Ein Spannungsproblem kann ich ausschliessen, da der Adapter eine extra 5V Versorgung hat.

Die Festplatte funktioniert 100%ig, der Laptop erkennt die richtigen Geometry-Angaben und die Größe richtig. Er versucht dann auch von ihr zu booten, was aber fehlschlägt, da nichts darauf ist.

Von Floppy booten geht auch nicht, denn irgendwie spinnt er rum wenn ich die Floppy im Bios einschalte. Dann versucht er nicht zu booten, sondern geht jedes mal in ein "Builtin Setup" wo ich nochmal die Floppy Einstellungen überprüfen soll.

Das nächste Problem wäre, ich hätte zwar noch Disketten da, aber keinen anderen PC mehr mit Diskettenlaufwerk.

Dann habe ich die kleinste 2,5" Festplatte, die ich noch hier habe, rausgesucht. Die hat 30GB. Das Bios des Laptops erkennt die Platte mit 200MB.

Ich habe dann grub auf die Platte installiert und da kommt er nicht weiter als "Loading Stage1.5...".

Daraufhin habe ich Lilo versucht. Der sagt mit immer Error 0x40. Das heisst wohl Media Error.

Ich denke mal, dass das daran liegt, dass das Bios kein LBA kann.

Ich weiss, dass dem Linux Kernel das Pieps-Egal ist, aber dem Bootloader auch? Dazu konnte ich nichts finden....

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir dabei helfen erstmal 'nen Kernel gebootet zu bekommen, dann wird dem Gentoo nix mehr im Weg stehen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## py-ro

Vermutlich musst bei dem Ding noch selber die Geometry ins BIOS eintippseln. Bei 386 war das noch durchaus üblich.

Py

----------

## doedel

Das geht auch, aber er erkennt ja auch automatisch.

Was soll ich denn bei einer 30GB Festplatte eintippen? Die Kisten können doch nicht mehr als 512MB... Die CHS Angaben der Festplatte sind ja LBA Angaben und nicht für diese alten Kisten gedacht.

Der Kernel kann damit ja umgehen, aber wie bekomme ich den Bootloader soweit, dass er auch davon bootet?

----------

## BlackHell

Wenn möglich, solltest du die 40er HDD per Adapter an deinen normalen PC hängen und dort komplett überprüfen lassen um Fehler auf der Platte auzuschließen.

Du kannst auch erstmal alle anderen Platten, die du in deinem PC verbaut hast, komplett abzuklemmen und die 40er alleine im System lassen und dann per Minmal-CD booten und von dort aus auf die 40er installieren. Ich denke, ein 2.4er Kernel ist hier vorzuziehen auch wenn sich ein 2.6er für 386er einrichten lässt.

Wenn der Laptop ein CD-Laufwerk besitzt, lass dort die Minimal-CD booten und schau nach, was er dort erkennt und versuche die Installation.

----------

## doedel

Hmmmm da werd ich mir wohl noch einen anderen alten Laptop irgendwo ausleihen müssen....

Der 386er hat kein CD Laufwerk, wen wunderts?!  :Wink: 

In meinem grossen Laptop habe ich nur SATA und in meinem Rechner auch nur....

Ich denke, ich brauche dazu aber noch bis zum Wochenende, sobald ich da eine andere Kiste habe, auf der ich die andere Platte installieren kann, melde ich mich wieder.

----------

## manuels

Ach, da wird man richtig nostalgisch...

Hast du es mal mit einer Uraltversion von Grub (oder vielleicht doch LILO) versucht.

...zu diesen Zeiten gab es auch noch LoadLin. Den kannst du auch mal mit einem FreeDOS versuchen.

----------

## doedel

Dazu sollte ich erstmal ein Dos gebootet bekommen  :Wink: 

Ich werds gleich mal mit älteren Versionen versuchen, aber da glaub ich noch weniger dass es funzt. Ich stehe ja, so wie ich das sehe, vor dem Problem, eine Festplatte vom Bootloader aus anzusprechen, die sich "normalerweise" in dem Rechner gar nicht ansprechen lässt.

----------

## manuels

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Dazu sollte ich erstmal ein Dos gebootet bekommen 

 Hast du nicht noch irgendwie ein Floppylaufwerk zur Hand?

FreeDOS-Bootdiskettenimages sollten sich auftreiben lassen.

----------

## disi

Kannst du die 40MB Festplatte mit deinem anderen Laptop verbinden?

Falls ja, kannst du ja versuchen das "Floppy" Bootimage von http://boot.everywhere.dk/ zu benutzen?

Dazu musst du die Platte nicht einmal auf dem anderen Laptop mounten und nachdem du das "Floppy" image von der 40MB bebootet hast, kannst du dem Mini-Linux, was dann schon laeuft, sagen es soll von der 30GB Platte booten.

Ich habe das selbst mal gehabt, das ich nicht von CD booten konnte (uralt BIOS). Da konnte ich allerdings von Floppy booten, das sollte mit der Festplatte eigentlich auch gehen?

//edit: hier sind noch andere images fuer unetbootin.Last edited by disi on Thu Apr 23, 2009 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doedel

Wie gesagt, ich hab für den Laptop kein Floppy Laufwerk und im die Festplatte, die reingehört, geht nicht an meine anderen Rechner ran.

Ich bekomme am Wochenende einen Pentium Laptop, 200Mhz, Floppy, CD Laufwerk, ausgeliehen, dann werd ich die Platte da mal reinstecken.

Ältere Bootloader haben auch nichts gebracht.... Was ich bis dahin noch versuchen werde, auf osdev.org gibt es auch ein paar Hobby-Bootloader-Projekte. Da werde ich mich bis dahin mal umgucken.

----------

## manuels

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, ich hab für den Laptop kein Floppy Laufwerk und im die Festplatte, die reingehört, geht nicht an meine anderen Rechner ran.

 Sorry, hab ich ueberlesen.

----------

## 69719

Hast du denn mal die linear und lba32 Optionen probiert? Vielleicht hilfts.

----------

## doedel

Tut mir leid, aber ich habe im Moment echt viel um die Ohren, deshalb habe ich null Zeit übrig für solche Späße, schade.....

Ich werde erst Ende nächster Woche dazukommen, an der Kiste weiterzumachen. Ich habe jetzt einen anderen alten Laptop ausgeliehen (Pentium, 200Mhz, CD Laufwerk, 32MB Ram) und werde es an dem mal mit einer Gentoo Installation auf meiner Platte versuchen (Debian läuft da im Moment drauf). Ich habe mal zu den lilo Option nachgelesen, das sieht recht brauchbar aus (linear, lba).

Jetzt schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------

